# Can fruit jars (glass) be an investment???



## Kheidecker (Feb 16, 2020)

I've got into bottle hunting but 6 months ago,last 3 months have gotten into jars.ive collected about 150 jars so far,mostly common  blue ball jars.alot of research an reading now hunting for more rare an valuable jars. I was wondering if the price of these jars has increased over the last 10 or 20 years and by how much. I keep telling my wife that it could be an investment and was wondering what all you professional collectors thought. Could a $1,000 collection of jars today be worth $5,000 in 20 years?ordered redbook takes up to 2 weeks to receive


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 16, 2020)

I really wouldn't trust bottles or jars as an investment right now.  The demographics of the hobby, especially the serious completionist collectors, skew pretty old, and although there are some younger people interested in it I don't think there are anywhere near enough to replace the older generation.  Look at what happened to stamp collecting - I don't know if bottle collecting will take the same level of hit but I don't think prices are going to be rising long-term.  There's also a level of unpredictability because the state of the economy influences bottle prices a lot, they took a big hit in 2008 and some still haven't recovered to mid-2000s levels.  Investing in collectibles is always pretty risky, but I'd never even consider investing in collectibles for a hobby that didn't have a steady stream of young people getting interested in it.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 16, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I really wouldn't trust bottles or jars as an investment right now.  The demographics of the hobby, especially the serious completionist collectors, skew pretty old, and although there are some younger people interested in it I don't think there are anywhere near enough to replace the older generation.  Look at what happened to stamp collecting - I don't know if bottle collecting will take the same level of hit but I don't think prices are going to be rising long-term.  There's also a level of unpredictability because the state of the economy influences bottle prices a lot, they took a big hit in 2008 and some still haven't recovered to mid-2000s levels.  Investing in collectibles is always pretty risky, but I'd never even consider investing in collectibles for a hobby that didn't have a steady stream of young people getting interested in it.





The younger generation needs to get a damn hobby that ain't video games. I am 17, and I have never played a video game in my life, and I'm happy! Bottle hunting, arrowhead hunting, detecting, you name it. If we teach them that it's fun, maybe we'll get interest. 

I have come up with my own theory, and that is the 100th anniversary of WWII coming up. During the 1950s, you could buy a Civil War confederate uniform for $10. Post 1965, prices went up dramatically, going up hundreds of dollars over the next thirty years, until they got to $1,000-$25,000 a piece. I expect the same thing to happen with WWII relics. 2039-2045 will be a boon for this type of collecting in my opinion. That's why I am starting to little by little buy up WWII memorabilia when I can find it, especially the German items, that already go for big money.


----------



## coreya (Feb 16, 2020)

I have over 800 mason jars that I've collected over the years along with a couple hundred various old medicine, liquor etc These were collected because I enjoyed the history and stories behind them and not primarily for the value (even though some are up there). When I go they will be someone elses problem but until then I will enjoy them!


----------



## martyfoley (Feb 16, 2020)

Buy what you love, medicines, sodas, etc.  Buy the quality bottles and in the best condition you can afford.  If you're lucky, over the years prices will appreciate but sadly not a guarantee.  Bottles are being dug everyday adding to the supply.  Some do get broken over the years but many more are dug.  It's hard to say if the bottle hobby is growing and healthy, depends on the economy, and what interests the younger generation.  Most young people couldn't give a hoot about antiques, just my opinion, hopefully I'm wrong.  I think condition and rarity are the keys to a successful bottle investment.  Better to invest in one really good rare quality bottle (that you love and appreciate) for $100 than to have 100 bottles staying at a worth of only $1 each taking up space.  Buy what you love, display it proudly, and let the investment do what it may over the years!


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (Feb 19, 2020)

Marty, I agree - buy what you love. Chances are our children will not want to keep anything we treasure. It will just seem like junk to them. Be sure to mark the special (worth $) stuff somehow.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 19, 2020)

So Sad, But True


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 19, 2020)

I agree with the "buy what you love".  High dollar items generally increase in value over time, the under $10 stuff tends to stay under $10.  I have jars in my collection that are worth less than a buck, but they stay in my collection because I like them.  I also have jars valued up to $5,000.  (okay, only one at $5k, but several over $1k)  I've been collecting since 1993, but I was no kid at that point.  So the assumption that there won't be younger collectors coming along to take our place just doesn't hold water.  Who knows when the collecting bug is going to strike?  My kids collect stuff, but they don't collect fruit jars.  I figure when I'm gone, my kids will sell my jars and maybe add to their collections of what they do like, not continue the collection of jars just because that's what Mom & Dad collected - that's pretty silly when you look at it that way.   The jars are all listed on a spreadsheet so when the time comes, the kids can refer to the spreadsheet to see what they might expect to get when they sell.  If it's an investment you're looking for, you'd be better off finding yourself a good investment banker.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Obviously better investments out there than bottle collecting. I don't care how much a bottle is worth. I have to say if i like it, thats what matters. Most valuable bottles i own i don't like as much as ones that are worth a fraction of the value. I found alot and thats the best price. It's all about the glass for me personally.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

And of course the history.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 19, 2020)

I agree Rob Bob. The thought of touching something that was made 150 years ago and be so breakable is intoxicating. I've been fortunate enough to dig up three whole mason jars. To Triple L's and swayzees quarts and they're my favorite just because I was the first person to touch him since they were thrown in the ground years and years ago. Unearthing them was a rush. Can't wait for dryer warmer weather so I can do some digging. PS I'm 39 years old and just got into this digging and glass collecting and I love it I know I'm not that young but I see myself doing it for years to come


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ball jars are like the original ziplock. Fragile is right. I hate litter but bottles are okay...go figure. I have been playing in the woods as a kid always digging something up. And dragging it home. I am 56 this july and i won't stop ever.


----------



## martyfoley (Feb 19, 2020)

Great idea about doing an inventory and approximate value spreadsheet by jarsnstuff.   Family should know what you have and approximate values.  I would also add to that, documenting some sort of plan for the eventual bottle collection (or any collection) sale or hand down details.  Document who gets what if children take interest, and/or document possible auctioneers or estate marketers that may handle an estate sale.  It's like a will in some ways but antique bottles have value to many collectors, we are the caretakers for now and need to pass them on in some way, hopefully to someone who will really appreciate them.  Doing a spreadsheet inventory with approximate values is a great idea for the family.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 20, 2020)

I think what most people are saying is that investing and collecting are two ideas. Investing serves to feed the passion for security, while collecting is a passion. Personally, I've been collecting jars for over 25 years, and the time I've invested in this passion has paid off in ways I could never have imagined. Sure,95% + of the things I've collected have held their value and most have apprecated over the years, while the biggest payoffs have been the countless hours of doing something I love. I truly believe this has made me a better person.  I can't even express how much I,ve enjoyed some of the most interesting people I have ever met....And the education into the true history of our countries early development of industrial growth has been nothing short of WOW. I can go on and on and talk about my passion for collecting things I like all day.....And sometimes I do! I promise this, that if a person spent a lifetime doing what they love, they will leave this place truly rich.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 20, 2020)

Right on ajohn!  If all you're looking for is an investment that gains value over the years, just move along to something else, have a conversation with your investment banker.  Who can put a price on the enjoyment of looking at my jar displays every single day of the year.  And, if I'm lucky, I can go to a bottle show and talk jars with my friends for a couple of hours (or more!).  One other thing, my hubby and I started collecting fruit jars when we became empty nesters in 1993.  Ron passed away in 2009, but I have some great memories of how much fun we had scouting antique malls, buying antique fruit & debating if we wanted anything listed in the current glass house auctions.  Many times I've added something to the collection and think "Ron would have really liked this one".  I'm much richer for the experience, but maybe not in dollars.


----------



## Brewster113 (Feb 21, 2020)

I agree with all of you about collecting, buy what you like and buy the best you can. Never assume that your investment will go up especially a collectable. Case in point beanie babies. I have a collection of squat sodas and thought I had a good investment and then they dug the dome in Toronto and they found so many bottles as it was an early dump that squat sodas took a nosedive and have not recovered. The really good and rare stuff tends to go up until they find another dump.
Bruce


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2020)

I won't add anything here.  Plenty of sage advice already offered.


----------



## ESmith (Aug 24, 2020)

Stamps and coins are doing just fine, so are baseball cards.


----------



## martyfoley (Aug 25, 2020)

People collect for all kinds of reasons.  The thrill of the hunt to fill out the collection, in the case of bottle digging the idea of getting outdoors etc.  Even just the idea of displaying your favorite finds give you a sense of pride and accomplishment.  Learning about the bottling industry and how it grew over the years.  Learning about the way bottles were produced.  For me, its getting a medicine bottle that tells a story.  Something I can learn about, display, and wonder about the story it could tell.  Especially the really crude ones.  Bottom line;  Buy the best, love them, and let the investment side of it take care of itself.  There will always be demand for the better bottles.


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> The younger generation needs to get a damn hobby that ain't video games. I am 17, and I have never played a video game in my life, and I'm happy! Bottle hunting, arrowhead hunting, detecting, you name it. If we teach them that it's fun, maybe we'll get interest.
> 
> I have come up with my own theory, and that is the 100th anniversary of WWII coming up. During the 1950s, you could buy a Civil War confederate uniform for $10. Post 1965, prices went up dramatically, going up hundreds of dollars over the next thirty years, until they got to $1,000-$25,000 a piece. I expect the same thing to happen with WWII relics. 2039-2045 will be a boon for this type of collecting in my opinion. That's why I am starting to little by little buy up WWII memorabilia when I can find it, especially the German items, that already go for big money.


I’m 14 And I do the exact same things as you. I buy military items when I can


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 25, 2020)

ESmith said:


> Stamps and coins are doing just fine, so are baseball cards.


To me stamps and baseball cards have gone down in value dramatically. I think coins especially gold and silver coins will always be in demand


----------



## ESmith (Aug 28, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> To me stamps and baseball cards have gone down in value dramatically. I think coins especially gold and silver coins will always be in demand


A Mike Trout card just sold for a little short of 4 million dollars, and that's just the latest one to sell.


----------

